# Kiddie pool/PVC Pen - What to use for flooring?



## MomOv4InTx (Aug 11, 2011)

We just adopted (or I would say rescued) two buns from craigslist. I'm not sure of breed or what size they will become, but they are currently in a small hamster cage. I was told they had a nice sized cage, but that was certainly not the case. Looking around at what I have on hand for cage materials.... hardware cloth, 1/2" PVC and a plastic kiddie pool. My plan is to make a round pen to sit inside the kiddie pool. 
Neither are litter box trained, but considering they do all their business right next to the food and water, I don't believe it will be a difficult task to accomplish. 

I'm looking for thoughts on flooring inside the pool. First thought was find some carpet remnants and cut a round for the bottom, but that's not exactly washable. Once litter box training is a success then I will likely do that, but until then.... I thought about just tossing in a few towels, but I'm worried about them slipping around on the towels. I'm drawing a blank on this. Ideas?


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 11, 2011)

You can use shavings (aspen) temporarily, i use them permanently because my 2 brats are total disasters.

You can put towels down just make sure the edges are on the other side of the pen part so their pulled tight. Textured ceramic tile isnt very slippy, Carpet with towels on top? some people use that fake grass outdoor carpeting, Just see what works for you.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 11, 2011)

I use newspaper on the floor while they're litter training, and carefresh in their litter trays. The only thing i don't like about newspaper is that if they have light coloured fur on their feet, they turn green from the ink (which is a non toxic ink in Australia). They also enjoy ripping it to shreds so it can get messy sometimes. >.<

I know some people use sand.


----------



## snap (Aug 13, 2011)

I actually didn't use any covering on my kiddie pool when I kept my fryer rabbits in there for a month. I'd sprinkle down some litter to soak up the pee and I'd scoop out each side every other day((side one, then side two, then side one, etc.)). They never had a problem with the floor.

I also never kept flooring in there when I kept my baby Hollands in there. Gave them a litter box and they took right to it, and never had a problem with the floor.

It's probably my favourite set up, except we had hardly any room((it was 5 foot)). Very little mess because the sides are so high, and easy to clean- just fold it up and shake it in the trash can! Don't bother with flooring, they will have no problem and it will save you time and money.


----------

